

For Wired, a Revival Lacks Ads - arghnoname
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/18/business/media/18wired.html

======
timr
It makes me a little bit ill that this guy gets paid $50k for a single
speaking gig.

Even we assume that those speaking events are net profitable fundraisers (an
assumption I sincerely doubt), I have to question a system that pays _anyone_
a third of a year's salary (in San Francisco) for a single evening of work.
How many employees could have been retained last year by not paying this guy
to expound upon tired clichés over rubber chicken?

~~~
fallentimes
I'm willing to bet many of the gigs are from big corporations who often love
cliches and making up superfluous words.

